# Newbie Dumb Question, but



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

How do you properly load a semi-auto to full capacity? I have a Glock 42 with a capacity of 6 + 1 rounds. I would like to have the 7 round capacity but am not sure how to add the additional round. What I tried earlier today did not work. I had one in the chamber and a 6 round magazine inserted, however the gun was not cocked and did not fire.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

If you chamber a round in the gun that makes your +1


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*How To Do It:*
1. Fully load-up a magazine (In your case, with six rounds).
2. Insert the loaded magazine into the pistol (or rifle).
3. _Pointing the gun in a safe direction_, rack its slide (or bolt) to place a round into the gun's chamber.
4. Still pointing in a safe direction, put the gun's safety "on." Now remove the gun's magazine. If it's a pistol, holster it. (_It's still loaded and ready to fire_.)
5. Add one round to the magazine you've taken from the gun.
6. Replace the now-fully-loaded magazine back into the gun. (You can do this while the pistol is still holstered.)

You now have one round in your gun's chamber, plus six rounds in your gun's magazine.

*About #4, above:* Yes, I know that the Glock doesn't have a safety lever. The instructions are meant to be somewhat generalized.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks! When it didn't fire I assumed I needed to follow the procedure you outlined. However, I was also concerned that there might be a problem with the pistol at that point. I didn't want to go any further without checking with someone more knowledgeable than me. Thanks, again!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

>>>>>>>The ONLY Dumb question IS the ONE you don't ask!<<<<<<<<<<<FWIW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I wholeheartedly second that motion!

If I were to think that a new shooter's question were "dumb," it would only be because someone had asked it before, just one post away, in the same thread.
And if a new shooter asked a question that had already been asked, say, two days ago and somewhere else, I would only direct that new shooter to that previous post and previous answer.

But still, my first thought is: "Use the Forum's _search_ function, to see if your question has been asked before."


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Your mag will also be harder to seat with the slide closed make sure you get it fully seated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

bluewave said:


> I had one in the chamber and a 6 round magazine inserted, however the gun was not cocked and did not fire.


If you had a round chambered in a Glock it should have been cocked and when the trigger was pulled the striker should have fallen on the primer. If not, something is majorly wrong.

I would want to think you thought you had one in the chamber.

If you see the trigger forward on a Glock you know it's cocked.

If you want more capacity you may want to consider a magazine extension if you want to go that route.

Some models of Glocks can be a real bear to load to full capacity and still have a slide which travels easily over that top round.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

This may be the reason I like hammer guns, safety/decock ......

Now if they made a tip-up barreled Beretta 96.... Hmmm?


Good advice Blackhawkman: Ask Questions!

and as Steve illustrated, check that the answer applies to your firearm as the details can be different yet very important.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> If you had a round chambered in a Glock it should have been cocked and when the trigger was pulled the striker should have fallen on the primer. If not, something is majorly wrong.
> 
> I would want to think you thought you had one in the chamber.
> 
> ...


Yes sir. Try the 30S as an example. When new, that final round is hell to load in a new magazine.


----------

